# Jiggling and Self Awareness



## RoadWarrior (Dec 13, 2005)

This kind of applies to the children's thread and the jiggle thread but about five years ago when my job changed I started putting on weight. I went from 175 to 245 and lots of things changed over time, in my thirties and had began to fill out. I will never forget one day when I was late and running across this parking lot and street. Two boys around 14 or 15 were standing on the side of the street and the one boy was laughing, saying "run fat man, run" I was jiggling in my suit, could feel myself kind of shaking all over around my middle. It was the first time I had ever heard anything like that, was slightly embarassed but realized from the shaking and the comments that I had changed more than I realized. Only experience I had quite like that, anyone else ever have something similar happen?


----------



## Tarella (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi RoadWarrior,

I can really relate to this in ways. When I used to work as an Emergency nurse, there were times that I had to literally run around in the ER department. One day there was a code and we were frantically trying to get enough blood products from the lab...I had to rush back to the lab and get more blood expanders when I happened to be running down the hall. I heard this slapping sound, and realized that it was actually my tummy slapping onto my stomach. I guess i was sweaty due to all the activity, and being a bbw in full tilt, made the loud noise. I was horrified when a guy in the hall said, "Sounds like a saddle belly slap to me". I immediately went from 60 miles an hour to 1.0 inches per hour, held my head up high but turned my blushing face forward to my mission. 

Has anyone else had a jiggling moment?


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 13, 2005)

People tend to comment about my size a lot. It hurts the most when they laugh at me. I took a PE class, and had to do jumping jacks when I first heard the slapping noise of my belly. But something that was worse than that was the time I was sitting in class one day when my chair broke, and i fell to the floor. The amazing part was nobody laughed.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 14, 2005)

I jiggle all the time, I have gained some 40 lbs the last 3 months and I am a full time waddler and shaker, I am again bumping into doors and stuff as I am yet to allow automatically for my new inchs. I like to do a type of dance to the TV with Rage on and I wobble like a jelly on washing machine. But I like it all. As for slapping well I can not run so don't know I can make the belly slap on my upper legs if I try, if I turn from side to side fast then i get a slap happening.

LOL


BWL


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm very firm with a spherical belly so I don't have things moving around very much or slapping. Bouncing, on the other hand, is something I do a lot...


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 14, 2005)

I jiggle constantly and am always being stared at. You get used to it. Besides i kinda like it, it's a good way to see who the ffa's are because they get this really fun glazed over stare lol


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

my moment was similar to tar's

running up steps and hearing/feeling something that was odd..not sure at first i thought maybe my pants were undone and sliding off because i felt restrained or something...but nope it was the chippygut aieee


----------



## AtlasD (Dec 15, 2005)

Fat- get the sensation!


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2005)

Oddly, the only time this sort of thing happened to me I was still pretty thin. I was probably 17, and weighed all of 170-175, which at 58 was overweight but hardly all that fat. Id put on the last ten or so pounds of that weight after moving to France the year before, in part because Id suddenly not been in any sports. So I decided to get back into running. We were living in a suburb of Paris that was basically perched up on a hill, so one of my first days running I ran down into the nearby valley, then back up. 

Chugging my ways back up the stairs, panting hard, I passed a couple of French teenagers. As we approached they started laughing between themselves, and one held his hands in front of his stomach and mimed a belly bouncing up and down. I was reasonably mortified. I did keep up the running after that, but I changed my route, and took to running first thing in the morning, when less people were around. OK, the route change was as much about avoiding the stairs as anything, I decided I didnt need to get into that good shape *L*

I jiggle far more now, but I guess I have done it less visibly, or not around rude teenagers so much. It was certainly a shock the first time I was hurrying up stairs and felt myself jigglingalthough once I got over the shock I kind of enjoyed the sensation 

-Ed


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 16, 2005)

I've always been pretty big myself so I've always kind of jiggled. The one time I truly noticed it was when I went swimming at a friends house, I was jumping on the diving board and...well..nuff said eh?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 16, 2005)

AtlasD said:


> Fat- get the sensation!


I think Atlas should be in charge of the marketing division (;


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 7, 2006)

Can I bump up this thread please?

It's one of the yummiest threads here - and it's a pity to have it get lost! :wubu: 

So... here goes -







*Hopes for new posts!*


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

To be honest I never really thought about it much. 
I mean everyone kind of jiggles and I have never really thought it was a bad thing.
People who make fun well, I have started to realize that they feel if they can divert their negative insecurities towards you, they seem to feel better. Crazy, stupid, but yeah, people do this, and not only in this country.

I know in my city people, especially men enjoy to see a woman jiggle especially if she is a "Diva" and the women feel the same if the man is confident aka "a baller/shot caller. I don't know if any of you listen to rap but I do occasionally indulge in it for positive messages. Their is a rapper called [*B]Mike Jones *who says in his song *"Back Then*", "That now women want to know him now that he knows how to work his jelly". Well now I usually use that prase if there is a *"hater"* around. I tell "hater" women "don't hate me because I know how to work my jelly". And if I "work" it right men always say in positive way "it must be jelly because jam does not shake like that" And trust me, *I DO know how to work this jelly*, especially in *3inch high heels*.

By the way I know all of the ladies on this board are "Divas", showing their positive attitudes, wearing sexy stylish clothing, and having a bit of sass. Work your "jelly" ladies and guys, don't let "haters" stop you from shaking it fast, showing what you working with .

Sorry for the long post, feeling overconfident today!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, the old jiggle-flap activity is nothing new here...just not so common any more...movement these days is slow and short.


----------



## missaf (Jul 7, 2006)

Zan has a sexy belly, I'm sure it jiggles nicely


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Jiggles nicely....these days, only when to borrow a phrase "shaken not stirred". LOL


----------



## missaf (Jul 7, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Jiggles nicely....these days, only when to borrow a phrase "shaken not stirred". LOL



LOL, oh the kinky things I could say...  :smitten:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I was big enough to have a jiggle, or even a little sway *swoons*


----------



## William (Jul 7, 2006)

jiggle is a never ending story

Courtesy of www.Sloganizer.net

William



LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I think Atlas should be in charge of the marketing division (;


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it myself, I have to say, the stages are ripple, jiggle, wobble, then swing and bounce and then well who knows, I like to say I have a good solid wobble and a little swing.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2006)

missaf said:


> LOL, oh the kinky things I could say...  :smitten:



Go ahead! You know you want to! LOL


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 16, 2008)

I was looking for more pics of the "extra fat guy" and ran across this post and damn damn damn am i horny


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 17, 2008)

I gotta say... that after waddling... jiggling is the sexiest thing... ever. 

*drools*


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 17, 2008)

chicken legs said:


> I was looking for more pics of the "extra fat guy" and ran across this post and damn damn damn am i horny



Haha.. ditto I have lovely mental images right now *grins mischeviously*

hmmmmhmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## Ichida (Dec 17, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> I jiggle constantly and am always being stared at. You get used to it. Besides i kinda like it, it's a good way to see who the ffa's are because they get this really fun glazed over stare lol



Damn, I have been found out!


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 17, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> I jiggle constantly and am always being stared at. You get used to it. Besides i kinda like it, it's a good way to see who the ffa's are because they get this really fun glazed over stare lol



LOL! especially your description of FFA's and eyes glazing over.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a similiar experience in PE class. We had to run the mile (which I finished in a very impressive 10 minutes :blush, and at about the 2nd lap I was full aware that my gut was bouncing up and down and all around. It was a distraction that I blame for me finishing the mile in that time LOL.

And earlier in the week I was standing in front of the TV watching that "Single Ladies" video and decided to give it a shot (yes, you can laugh). But ya know, if Timberlake can do it then so can I. Anway, trying out those leg movements, I noticied this slapping sound, which I was confused by. Then it hit me: dem thighs were applauding my efforts. So yea, I'm pretty self aware.


----------



## rachidi54 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm trying to gain, but you know, the day i will be fat and have enough belly and boobs, i would wear some tight clothes, and if some day i have to run, i wouldn't mind people, children looking or laughing at my fat jiggling, because it's sooooo sexy, and it makes me horny. Would love to be at that point and even *show off my fat,* for example to do some sport like jogging, *running shirtless during the summer*, and all people could look at me and laugh, i would be proud of my fat, and would love that !!
Hope to gain more soon.


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 18, 2008)

I have two jiggles to report, both good and bad. As an added bonus, I've assigned them tacky names.

The first is bad and would be classified as more of a bounce. I'd call it The Piledriver. A few years ago I was much heavier, and was apparently lacking in self awareness, because I tried to take up jogging out of the blue on the hills around my house. When I started up the hill I warmed up with something of a gyrating shimmy, but by the time I was going down, there was a tsunami in my shirt, with my moobs and belly painfully crashing down and throwing me down and forward to near somersault. If you can imagine trying to walk a disobedient saint bernard who only moves in sudden lunges, and you've tied the leash around your waist-while you try to run-you have some idea of the sensation. For obvious reasons, a spherical person should not jeopardize their balance while going down a hill. I didn't take to jogging. 

The second is more fun and amusing. A slingshot jiggle. This occurs when I squeeze through a tight space, stacked boxes maybe. When I come out the other side, there's a moment where I'm actually skinny for a prolonged, cartoonish second. (Long enough to raise a HELP sign). Then the fat bursts to freedom with a wild victory dance. I like that one.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 18, 2008)

This makes me think of when I lean down to tie my shoes and all my fat pushes up to my neck and then when I stand back up it falls back down and makes a bit of a slap.

Also, sometimes, when I'm getting my groove on on the dance floor, I can feel my inner thighs slapping.


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 18, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Haha.. ditto I have lovely mental images right now *grins mischeviously*
> 
> hmmmmhmmmmm :eat2:



I Waddle AND Jiggle AND a few things we haven't found names for yet too! lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 18, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> This makes me think of when I lean down to tie my shoes and all my fat pushes up to my neck and then when I stand back up it falls back down and makes a bit of a slap.
> 
> Also, sometimes, when I'm getting my groove on on the dance floor, I can feel my inner thighs slapping.



:smitten: Thanks for making me horny....... LOL


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread......

is going to keep me up all night.

Oh, the mental images are scrumptious. *yum*


hehe


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 21, 2008)

I notice when I'm running all the time. Esspecially in gym class last year, where we'd run a lap or two on the track before hand. Surprisingly, even though I end up breathing heavily, brisk runs like that are enjoyable. Anyway, whenever I'd run, I'd notice that feeling like something is bouncing in a different time than the rest of me. What's really weird is that my chest and stomach bounce seperately, and my chest moreso. It might have to do with my tendency to suck in my stomach when I run, but I always laughed about it inside.

Oh, and when I swim, especially on the swimteam (yeah, this sexy beast in a speedo. Micheal Phelps eat your heart out ) I notice things just tend to "go with the flow" underwater. 

Enjoy that visual ladies, I'll be off getting a snack.


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 23, 2008)

I've become so used to jiggling that I don't notice it as much as I used to ( at a certain size if you do anything something wobbles), but I do remember the first time. Gym class running the track, and I became aware of my moobs bouncing under my t-shirt. Soon after I was at a play rehearsal and one of the nastier senior girls grabbed one of them and said "Shit! You're bigger than some of the girls here!". I was mortified, and thrilled at the same time. That's part of how all this began for me.


----------

